# Lockheed P-80A for the U.S. Navy (1945)



## jzichek (Nov 16, 2011)

Check out this article at RetroMechanix.com on a Lockheed P-80A Shooting Star procured by the U.S. Navy in 1945:







The aircraft received several modifications for carrier use, including the addition of an arresting hook, catapult hooks and holdback. The accompanying image gallery features 21 high resolution photos of this rare P-80 variant, including close-ups of the arresting gear. Ideal for modelers or enthusiasts of historic naval aviation!

-Jared


----------



## johnbr (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the cool and rare find.


----------



## jzichek (Nov 23, 2011)

We've posted a follow-up article on the early navalized Lockheed P-80A at RetroMechanix.com:






Based on material provided by naval aviation historian Tommy Thomason, the article features 6 photos of the aircraft under evaluation at NAS Patuxent River, Maryland in 1946. The high resolution photos provide close-up views of both the bridle and pendant configurations which were tested for catapult launch of the aircraft.

-Jared


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2011)

Great stuff, Jared. I love this kind of aviation history.


----------

